# Battle of Britain Memorial Flight and East Kirby.



## Huffy (Dec 11, 2005)

Recently had a visit to Battle Of Britain Memorial Flight at Raf Coningsby Lincs,and then a very interesting visit to East Kirby,to see Just Jane taxing ,and a tour round the museum there ,which is a must for anyone with a day to spare,because ,and I apologise for anyone who has been before ,there is literally soo much stuff to digest. I,ve put a few pics on! Hope you like them,I know someone who might


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

Very nice! I would caution you from stepping in front of an airplane during an engine runup, it the brakes fail, or it jumps the chocks, you could get shredded. It does make for a good shot though.

I am guilty of the same thing. I did it 2 weeks ago with the Hellcat. I knelt down directly in front of it during a maintenance run-up. After I snapped the shot, I thought "That wasn't too bright!"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

"Forget him, save the camera!" 
Beautiful pics.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

I sometimes forget the element of danger for a good shot. One time I was sidestepping while looking through the viewfinder and walked right into a (fortunately) stopped prop! I could hear the snickering behind me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, at least it wasn't gasps of horror as little evan bits went splattering in every direction.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice pics Huffy. Definitely somewhere I will go if I can find the time.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well, at least it wasn't gasps of horror as little evan bits went splattering in every direction.



Good point there. But then, if the prop had been moving, I probably would have heard it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

Of course. Good point.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

but only cos your head would've been shreaded into bits 

great pics there, i'd love to go see the BBMF at coningsby, i'd love to see them anywhere actually! i've been to 3 airshows where the BBMF (including the city of lincoln herself!) where supposed to put in an appearance, the weather stopped them everytime


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> but only cos your head would've been shreaded into bits
> 
> great pics there, i'd love to go see the BBMF at coningsby, i'd love to see them anywhere actually! i've been to 3 airshows where the BBMF (including the city of lincoln herself!) where supposed to put in an appearance, the weather stopped them everytime


Same thing has happened to me, it is so annoying!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2006)

well obviously with aircraft like that they have to be very picky about the conditions she's flown in, the crews get very annoyed about it too...........


----------

